# o2 Luftblasen



## shl (8. Oktober 2003)

hi
kann man in photoshop (oder vielleicht auch in nem anderen prog) so Luftblasen wie bei der o2 Werbung machen?
Wenn ja wie?

 schonmal


----------



## Ju02 (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

mit Photoshop ist das unmöglich,da diese Luftblasen ja animiert sind,d.h. sie bewegen sich etc.Ich denke das wäre mit c4d realisierbar,aber dazu benötigt es viel übung und kenntnis


----------



## Carndret (8. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du es als Einzelbild willst, ist es im Prinzi ganz einfach.
Du machst dir von den O2 Blasen ein Screenshot und gehst in PS. Dort machst eine neue Datei mit einem dunkleren Hintergrund. Auf einer neuen Ebene machst du eine runde Auswahl und malst dort wie in den O2 Blasen die spiegelnden Flächen mit einem eifachen weißen Pinsel rein. Danach brauchst du nur noch den Gausschen Filter drüber laufen lassen und fertig.
Ausführlicher gibts das aber schon hier irgendwo im Forum, musst mal suchen.

// habs dir kurz rausgesucht: >hier klicken<


----------



## shl (8. Oktober 2003)

*c4d*

hi nochmal
erstmal danke für die auskunft

noch mit c4d, ich kenn jemanden der sich mit c4d sag mer mal schon ziemlich gut auskennt damit, also des wär eigetnlich kein problem, haste da 'n tut irgendwie oder so?


----------



## Ju02 (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

nein,sorry.dafür hab ich jetzt speziell kein tutorial.das einzige was du machen könntest wäre mal googeln,hier auf der seite gucken,oder die links hier auf der seite benutzen.


----------

